# Western Snow Plow pump



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I drained all my fluids in my Western Plow and disconnected the hoses and drain the Pistons now it will only go up and down and not left to right what can I do to fix this problem i lifted the plow up and down first now its cavitation


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you top fluid back up? Lift plow just high enough so you can angle blade. Do this a few times then check fluid. Angle some more, check fluid, angle some more check fluid always topping the level back off. If it aerates again let it sit for ten minutes the check fluid level. It will take a little time to get all the air out.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How many quarts did you use?
Did you get the air out


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> Did you top fluid back up? Lift plow just high enough so you can angle blade. Do this a few times then check fluid. Angle some more, check fluid, angle some more check fluid always topping the level back off. If it aerates again let it sit for ten minutes the check fluid level. It will take a little time to get all the air out.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Angle plow by hand correct


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> Did you top fluid back up? Lift plow just high enough so you can angle blade. Do this a few times then check fluid. Angle some more, check fluid, angle some more check fluid always topping the level back off. If it aerates again let it sit for ten minutes the check fluid level. It will take a little time to get all the air out.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

It won't move at all with the plow controller left or right it will go up and down so manually put the Jack underneath it list of plow up and then go right and left push it by hand


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> It won't move at all with the plow controller left or right it will go up and down so manually put the Jack underneath it list of plow up and then go right and left push it by hand


Did it move before you changed fluid? Sometimes it can take a bit to get all the air out. But you want to use the pump to angle, not push it by hand.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Did you check the fluid level? And maybe the multi pin connector got knocked loose. Clean the plug connections and try again.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Did you check the fluid level? And maybe the multi pin connector got knocked loose. Clean the plug connections and try again.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes I check the fluid it still won't go left or right I check my connection those are all clean I know the fluid getting down to the Pistons because I cracked it a little bit you could see it coming out


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> Yes I check the fluid it still won't go left or right I check my connection those are all clean I know the fluid getting down to the Pistons because I cracked it a little bit you could see it coming out


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I tried it both ways put a 4x4 in the middle of plow move it side to side refilled the fluid but I might go to use to control or left or right it lightens up sounds like it's binding up somewhere


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Did you hook the hoses up to the rams backwards?


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

No I hooked them both back up the same way they were but like I said you try to go left or right and it won't go left to right will go up and down so I don't know I don't understand it at all


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> Did it move before you changed fluid? Sometimes it can take a bit to get all the air out. But you want to use the pump to angle, not push it by hand.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes the plow worked fine before I changed all the fluids in the filter


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> Yes the plow worked fine before I changed all the fluids in the filter


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I go to move the controller left or right it won't even budge the plow looks like it moves forward a little bit when I try to go left or right


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Make sure you didn't damage the small ground wire from the electric motor to the valves. Take the plastic cover off and make sure all wires are on and tight.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Make sure you didn't damage the small ground wire from the electric motor to the valves. Take the plastic cover off and make sure all wires are on and tight.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes I also checked that too and I sprayed him with the electrical cleaner make sure they had a good contact


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You sprayed it, or you took it off and cleaned it. Did you put power direct to the magnets, you should hear a clicking noise.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> You sprayed it, or you took it off and cleaned it. Did you put power direct to the magnets, you should hear a clicking noise.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I took each wire off and sprayed it with electrical cleaner and make sure that both connections are clean and put it back on on each one


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

But did you put power to them?


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

no I did not put power to. The magnet just what wires were there I clean them like I said one by one and put them back on each spot that they came off from


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

No I have nobody around to turn my key on and move me plow controller


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

If a joystick control, Disconnect positive from solenoid, use rubber band to hold control. But still think you are low on fluid and have a ton of air in the rams. Since you say can angle the plow by hand. You can try pulling on hose back off, collapse the ram, put hose in a quart of fluid and pull plow to extend the ram. This will put a good bit of fluid in the ram. What style pump are we working with?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Radio shack, alligator leads. Does it go up and down?


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes it goes up and down


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> If a joystick control, Disconnect positive from solenoid, use rubber band to hold control. But still think you are low on fluid and have a ton of air in the rams. Since you say can angle the plow by hand. You can try pulling on hose back off, collapse the ram, put hose in a quart of fluid and pull plow to extend the ram. This will put a good bit of fluid in the ram. What style pump are we working with?


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

At the ram I disconnected the hose a little bit on each one and I had oil coming out so I know there's oil in the Rams pistons


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

And each time I made sure that the fluid was still full


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Let's start over. All functions worked? Then you did exactly what? In some detail.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> If a joystick control, Disconnect positive from solenoid, use rubber band to hold control. But still think you are low on fluid and have a ton of air in the rams. Since you say can angle the plow by hand. You can try pulling on hose back off, collapse the ram, put hose in a quart of fluid and pull plow to extend the ram. This will put a good bit of fluid in the ram. What style pump are we working with?





kimber750 said:


> If a joystick control, Disconnect positive from solenoid, use rubber band to hold control. But still think you are low on fluid and have a ton of air in the rams. Since you say can angle the plow by hand. You can try pulling on hose back off, collapse the ram, put hose in a quart of fluid and pull plow to extend the ram. This will put a good bit of fluid in the ram. What style pump are we working with?


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I tried to upload a photo it said it was too big


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Let's start over. All functions worked? Then you did exactly what? In some detail.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I drain complete system of fluid it was nasty in it took the motor off pulled the 4 bolts out where your filter goes on to cleaned all that out loud put it all back together with a new filter filled it up with fluid and I have this problem now everytime I move the plow left and right wont go up and down it will go and everytime I check to make sure the fluid was full


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Take the valves out, one at a time. Clean them with brake cleaner. Then slide a magnet on, energize the magnet and clean again. Finish with air pressure blow gun. Oil up and install the valves.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Take the valves out, one at a time. Clean them with brake cleaner. Then slide a magnet on, energize the magnet and clean again. Finish with air pressure blow gun. Oil up and install the valves.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

When I get cake in front of must be in front of the valve I took one of these pieces off and I blew it out from the top of the red box and the spring in this little piece flew back out so I stuck the spring on the end of a little bit of this round thing and put it back in and then put that piece back in that have an allen wrench and tighten it back up


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

So I take a socket and take them out from the back after I take the cover off of the two screws in it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That's bout it, don't get any dirt in the valve body holes.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

No I blew it out with an air hose before I put it all back together and put the motor on


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> When I get cake in front of must be in front of the valve I took one of these pieces off and I blew it out from the top of the red box and the spring in this little piece flew back out so I stuck the spring on the end of a little bit of this round thing and put it back in and then put that piece back in that have an allen wrench and tighten it back up


well, as long as you have the thing stuck in the whats a ma jigger, over the top of the whoots a ma call it, along side of the fiddle sticker, you should be just fine.
Keep us posted to how it all works out.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah I don't understand this at all I don't move up and down perfectly I go to go left or right with it and like the top of the plow moves forward a little bit


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> Yeah I don't understand this at all I don't move up and down perfectly I go to go left or right with it and like the top of the plow moves forward a little bit


it's about time to break out your cell phone, take some videos or pictures, and post them here or to youboob.

Gives a better perspective to help you with.

BTW, Western's website has a troubleshooting guide for just such occasions.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I tried to post a picture up here it said it was too big


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> I tried to post a picture up here it said it was too big


cell phone or computer ?

Cell phone needs you to download this APP... and you can resize it very easily..https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simplemobilephotoresizer

So simple, even a president elect can do it.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> cell phone or computer ?
> 
> Cell phone needs you to download this APP... and you can resize it very easily..https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simplemobilephotoresizer
> 
> So simple, even a president elect can do it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Poppet check comes to mind, but should have popped free when you pushed on it with the truck force. Agree with kimber on the air in system, but that should have forced it out too.

By you saying the motor runs, plow jumps, it sounds like the correct poppets are not engaging. Applying the fluid to the correct ram when requested. Crack hose at ram, request that side movement, see if fluid comes out that ram hose.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Poppet check comes to mind, but should have popped free when you pushed on it with the truck force. Agree with kimber on the air in system, but that should have forced it out too.
> 
> By you saying the motor runs, plow jumps, it sounds like the correct poppets are not engaging. Applying the fluid to the correct ram when requested. Crack hose at ram, request that side movement, see if fluid comes out that ram hose.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes I did that at the ram in the fluid comes out both


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> When I get cake in front of must be in front of the valve I took one of these pieces off and I blew it out from the top of the red box and the spring in this little piece flew back out so I stuck the spring on the end of a little bit of this round thing and put it back in and then put that piece back in that have an allen wrench and tighten it back up


WTF? I have never had a western get air bound. Take a video of it and post it.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't get it wtf


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Where do you live ? Maybe someone here can help you out


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm beginning to believe now that one of those valves are sticking


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I live in East Hartford Connecticut


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

A bit far for me. Maybe someone here can give you a hand


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> A bit far for me. Maybe someone here can give you a hand





Dogplow Dodge said:


> A bit far for me. Maybe someone here can give you a hand


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah I'm going to keep plugging with it thanks a lot for all your help


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> When I get cake in front of must be in front of the valve I took one of these pieces off and I blew it out from the top of the red box and the spring in this little piece flew back out so I stuck the spring on the end of a little bit of this round thing and put it back in and then put that piece back in that have an allen wrench and tighten it back up


you found the ball-bearing too?
with oout it the quill will not work.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What a minute, you had parts fly out of the pump? And it took 3 pages to mention that? Post pic of where the parts flew out of.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> Yeah I'm going to keep plugging with it thanks a lot for all your help


Halfway down the page, u will find the mechanics guide for your plow pump. Read it , read it, and read it. It will bring about an answer for you....Hopefully.

I read through it, printed pages with diagrams and specs I needed, then disassembled my first unit on a big table, making sure all parts came off and oriented appropriately.
Still do the same each time I rebuild one

http://library.westernplows.com/default.asp?cat=247&_ga=1.22428027.1798383853.1479643817


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> you found the ball-bearing too?
> with oout it the quill will not work.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I found the spring and this funky little thing with a tit on it that's it


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

The poppet check valve in the spring


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

get the mechanics guide and look at the parts diagrams


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

dieselss said:


> get the mechanics guide and look at the parts diagrams


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I couldn't get the poppet check valve with spring back in


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> I couldn't get the poppet check valve with spring back in


I thought you said you did?
Your stories are not adding up.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> I couldn't get the poppet check valve with spring back in


That is why it isn't angling. Easier for fluid to bypass through poppet than try to move the plow.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> When I get cake in front of must be in front of the valve I took one of these pieces off and I blew it out from the top of the red box and the spring in this little piece flew back out so I stuck the spring on the end of a little bit of this round thing and put it back in and then put that piece back in that have an allen wrench and tighten it back up


You said or tried to say something here.....then you said something else......


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> That is why it isn't angling. Easier for fluid to bypass through poppet than try to move the plow.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I couldn't get it in with the screw too in wont go in with all of it spring was all the way on the poppet and wont go in i put up a pic


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

It wont all go as in pic spring bent a little bit fro trying to jam it all in there


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> It wont all go as in pic spring bent a little bit fro trying to jam it all in there


You may need to loosen the spool assembly to get poppet back in. Spool may shift from trying to angle without it in.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> You may need to loosen the spool assembly to get poppet back in. Spool may shift from trying to angle without it in.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Which in that case I'd have to take that plastic cover off and unscrew from the back with a magnet pieces on it so it would slide to the back so I could get it in correct


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Did you remove this before or after the plow would not work? If the spring is damaged you may need a new one.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

When I looked at the schematics of how the spring and everything went together that's when the spring bent when I try to jam it in there


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> Which in that case I'd have to take that plastic cover off and unscrew from the back with a magnet pieces on it so it would slide to the back so I could get it in correct


Check valve spool will be on the other side.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Did you remove this before or after the plow would not work? If the spring is damaged you may need a new one.


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

Befor


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

I want to thank everybody very much for helping me out my plow pump is all set thank you happy holidays


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Getrdonedave68 said:


> I want to thank everybody very much for helping me out my plow pump is all set thank you happy holidays


You can't leave it at that, what was the final result


----------



## Getrdonedave68 (Nov 19, 2016)

The popet and spring


----------

